# NSW - Lake Conjola 19/5 - Catch and Release? No Way!



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

BEST CATCH EVA


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Nice work. Congratulations to you both. May you have many many happy years together.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats, thanks for sharing. Wish I had of thought of a way of getting a fish in before I proposed. Hope you didn't ask her to clean and gut the fish until the initial warm and fuzzy glow had worn off.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you, but hope you ensured the barbs were gone on that special lure before using.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations to you both...and no, you may not enter such a prize catch in the online fishing comp.

rob


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a brave move brother.

Congrats


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I reckon it must have been the barrage of swearing and cursing that made up your mind to present the lure...

All the best for the future...

Good thread... Jimbo


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

all my tales include the child bride... I can thoroughly endorse the concept of kayak fishing as a twosome.

congratulations from a veteran of 37 years

John


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

So I presume you popped the question cos she brought her own yak to the relationship! Well done and congrats to you both, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Cupper (May 6, 2013)

Love it  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys! Can't wait for a few more adventures on the yaks together



Beekeeper said:


> I reckon it must have been the barrage of swearing and cursing that made up your mind to present the lure...


Absolutely! Although telling her she was "starting to sound like a real fisho" didn't seem to calm her down as much as i'd hoped! :lol:



badmotorfinger said:


> Hope you didn't ask her to clean and gut the fish until the initial warm and fuzzy glow had worn off.


Unfortunately, I think the killing/cleaning side of things will remain my area of expertise!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I know greatness when I see it.... Proposing (with an acceptance) while yak fishing! You should now be able to use this as a foundation stone of your relationship. "Going back to where we started" "Remembering what's important" "Keeping in mind what keeps us strong"...endless possibilities for reasons to go fishing.

Personally, I may have gone the extra mile and shoved the ring down the gob of one of those flatheads you kept for dinner and let her find it that way! After that she might order you out to fishing 

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That is such a great story, congrats! Keep the bragmat safe, will come in handy with the offspring...may they be many and delightful.


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Call me stupid. Took me a few seconds to get what you meant. :lol:

Congrats to both. May the fish be with you.


----------

